# Question On Hcigar Hana Modz Dna30 Clone Rev.3



## VapingSquid (7/8/14)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to ask a question the Hcigar Hana Modz DNA30 Clone Rev.3

I for the life of me cannot find what chip this clone uses. I read of stories of it being a bad build inside, of the chip burning out, of some of them smoking badly or firing by themselves continually.

Does anyone know for sure how this clones are and if they use the Evolv DNA30 chips?

Have run out of things to try searching.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## The Golf (7/8/14)

To my knowledge they would be using the DNA30 chip set the clone part would be the box and the actual build quality inside. Hcigar generally dont do bad clones but i may be totally off base here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (7/8/14)

A freeze frame on a You-tube review reveals a similar board to the one available on fasttech:

You-tube:-


Fasttech:-




Theses are all made in china and could be from one of a dozen or more factories. 

The genuine Evolve board is slightly different:-



The ratio of bad reviews is very low considering how many of these devices are out there.The manufacturers also seem to be honouring the warranties, so I wouldn't worry about it if buying from a reputable retailer.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## VapingSquid (8/8/14)

@The Golf @RATZ 

Thanks for the info, huge thanks to RATZ for the research too!

I decided to give this mod a skip. Im new to these and reckon I would be better off starting with what looks to be like a classic, the MVP2.

So, I just payed for an MVP2 and Aerotank v2 and will get them next week. Super excited!

From there, I can get a bigger device after I have tinkered

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RATZ (8/8/14)

jl10101 said:


> @The Golf @RATZ
> 
> Thanks for the info, huge thanks to RATZ for the research too!
> 
> ...


 
MVP is an awesome device. You definitely will be happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

